# Block Detection question



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok my RR is still in the construction phase but i want to use block detection down the road i have 1 full loop with 4 isolated sections (1 per table) and a side track. what i want to do for right now i want to control some lights showing wether he track has a train or not. i need segusetions on what to buy there will be about 12 block sections when the lay out has all its loops done


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

DC or DCC?
If DCC which system (manufacture) are you using?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you wanting to go electrical signaled or optically signaled block detection?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes dcc usin nce power pro

Electricly detect


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, Digitrax does have Block detect modules but DigiTrax's Loconet doesn't interface with NCE equipment. You can use Digitrax block detector without Loconet. Read about it here:
http://www.digitrax.com/menu_detectionsignaling.php


Here is what NCE has:
http://www.ncedcc.com/component/vir...rden_flypage.tpl&category_id=16&product_id=63

Here is a good explaination:
http://www.wiringfordcc.com/blockdet.htm

Try Googling "DCC Block Detection" and "DCC Occupancy Detector" for more products.

Do you know what you want the Block detection to do?
Operate Signals?
Report to a Computer to track train movements?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

so if i use the NCE BD20 do i need another board to control the track side lights?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, it "Connects to AIU01 or most commercial signal systems".
The BD20 is a 'detection' module only.

Also, any car that needs to be detected requires a 'resistive' wheel set as per the BD20 document. Locos are detected from the current drawn by the decoder/motor.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

yea im gonna try to find a place to buy the wheels with resistors since i dont want to spend days putting them on


----------

